# High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

						Mittels Lidar-Vermessungstechnik, das steht für Light Detection and Ranging, konnten Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Urwald entdecken. Die Technik, die in ähnlicher Form auch beim autonomen Fahren eine wichtige Rolle spielt, lässt die Maya in einem ganz anderen Licht erscheinen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*


----------



## Nenharma (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Tja,

die Maya´s waren schon krass!
Konnten die Jungs doch glatt 10 bis 15 Millionenn Einwohner
auf 2100 Quadratmetern ernähren.

Wenn wir dieses Wissen heute wieder hätten,
wären viele Probleme auf einen Schlage gelöst!



Macht mal bitte aus dem Typo Quadratmeter Quadratkilometer,
so sollte ein realistischer Schuh drauß werden ....

PS:
Und ja ich lese auch solche Artikel aufmerksam.

Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## RtZk (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Wird bestimmt in den nächsten Jahren freigelegt und eine tolle Touristen stäte, lohnt sich bestimmt mal das anzuschauen 
Aber leider sind so viele historische stäten in politisch instabilen Ländern.


----------



## Deathmachine (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Und was lernen wir daraus?

ALLES ist besser mit Lasern!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



Nenharma schrieb:


> die Maya´s waren schon krass!


Sie haben technologisch die Steinzeit nie verlassen und die Metallverhüttung nicht entwickelt


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sie haben technologisch die Steinzeit nie verlassen und die Metallverhüttung nicht entwickelt



Und sind untergegangen, weil sie zu viele Ressourcen verbraucht haben.


----------



## Jimiblu (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Tja, mit Lasern wäre das nicht passiert


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



Jimiblu schrieb:


> Tja, mit Lasern wäre das nicht passiert



Auf einer flachen Erde auch nicht -- da siehst du das Ende ja kommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sie haben technologisch die Steinzeit nie verlassen und die Metallverhüttung nicht entwickelt



Sie hatten eine sehr ausgeprägte Schmuck- / Kunstproduktion für Kupfer und Goldschmuck / Kunst.
Es stimmt zwar das sie scheinbar nie Bronze und Eisen verarbeitet haben, obwohl im Einzugsgebiet dafür nötige Vorkommen vorhanden waren, aber rein vom handwerklichen Talent wären sie wohl durch ihr Wissen um das schmelzen und bearbeiten von Gold und Kupfer in der Lage gewesen.
Auch das Rad war ihnen nicht unbekannt und wurde vor allem für Spielzeug verwendet. Die Wissenschaft geht davon aus das es durch das extrem bergige Gelände und das fehlen von geeigneten Zugtieren, wie dem Pferd oder Ochsen schlicht keinen größeren praktischen Nutzen besaß und Träger besser geeignet waren.

In bestimmten Bereichen waren die Maya technologisch definitiv weiter als europäische Kulturen der Steinzeit, von daher ist trifft es die Bezeichnung als steinzeitliche Kultur auch nicht wirklich.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und sind untergegangen, weil sie zu viele Ressourcen verbraucht haben.



Wohl auch deshalb, aber wohl auch nicht nur. In der Summe dürfte es eine Mischung aus Europäern, Naturkatastrophen und damit einhergehenden schlechten Ernten, Ressourcenüberbeanspruchung und dauernden Kriegen gewesen sein.


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und sind untergegangen, weil sie zu viele Ressourcen verbraucht haben.



Ja, haben alles abgeholzt und so regional das Klima verändert, was zu Dürren und folglich zu Hungersnöten führte, bis sich irgendwann die großen Städte aufgelöst und sich die Leute verteilt haben.


----------



## Zero-11 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

wo bleibt die Lara Croft Referenz?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Die Geschichte hält einem Narren schon immer den Spiegel vors Gesicht denn alles was jemals passiert ist schon mal dagewesen.
Jetzt müsste so ein Laser noch ordendlich in die Tiefe reichen dann wäre auch der Spuk des Bernstein Zimmers und der Nazi Schätze beendet, nebenbei könnte man alle Blindgänger schnell und sicher auffinden und als guter Nebeneffekt jedem Opfer der letzten Kriege eine entgültige Ruhestätte verschaffen und somit die Ungewissheit beenden


----------



## Krabonq (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Keine Ahnung, warum darüber hier auf PCGH berichtet wird, freut mich aber, weil ich es interessant finde.



Nenharma schrieb:


> Tja,
> 
> die Maya´s waren schon krass!



Deppenapostroph.info - keine Macht dem Deppenapostroph


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sie haben technologisch die Steinzeit nie verlassen und die Metallverhüttung nicht entwickelt



Was hätten sie mit Bronze oder Eisen auch anfangen sollen?
Besser Krieg führen: Am ehesten, aber sie waren auch so ziemlich unangefochten.
Bessere Schneidwerkzeuge: Einige Chirurgen setzen heute wieder auf Obsidianklingen...
Nägel/Beschläge/...: In einem vergleichsweise feuchten Klima baut man dauerhaftes eh aus Stein und für Schifffahrt fehlten die Gewässer.
Pflugscharen & anderes schweres Werkzeug: Hätte ihnen vielleicht das überleben gesichert, WENN sie zusätzlich ein stärkeres Zugtier als Llamas auf ihrem Kontinent gefunden hätten. Gabs aber nicht. Da sich damit auch eine Reiterkultur erübrigte, hatten sie auch nicht einmal Bedarf an Hufeisen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> In bestimmten Bereichen waren die Maya technologisch definitiv weiter als europäische Kulturen der Steinzeit, von daher ist trifft es die Bezeichnung als steinzeitliche Kultur auch nicht wirklich.



"Steinzeit" ist halt allein am Material festgemacht und sagt wenig über die anderen Entwicklungen aus. Die nordeuropäische "Bronzezeit" hat ihren Namen zum Beispiel auch nur dank Kupfer-Importen aus dem Mittelmeerraum, aber Stein- und Knochenwerkzeuge waren beinahe bis in die Römerzeit weit verbreitet. (Selbst beim Hjortspringboot von 400 v. Chr. wurden noch Knochen-Speerspitzen gefunden, dabei zählt es formell sogar schon als eisenzeitlich.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was hätten sie mit Bronze oder Eisen auch anfangen sollen?


Bessere Wergzeuge bauen, von Äxten zum Wald- bzw. Dschungelroden über Pflüge, Lager (die für Räder und Achsen grundlegend sind), Wasserleitungen bauen, Armierungen für Gebäude, und vor allem Waffen, um gegen die handvoll Spanier bestehen zu können. Mit ihren Steinschleudern und "Flitzebögen"mit Steinklingen, nicht einmal Kompositbögen hatten sie,  konnten sie die Rüstungen der Spanier nicht durchdringen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Steinzeit" ist halt allein am Material festgemacht und sagt wenig über die anderen Entwicklungen aus.


Deutschland hat ungefähr 1900 das Gesamtniveau der römischen Welt erreicht, trotzdem wähnten wir uns schon über Jahrhunderte in der Industriezeit. Die Zeiten wurden mit Bedacht gewählt. Der Übergang von Steinzeit zur Bronzezeit hat viel mit Wissenschaft und dem Verstehen komplexer Prozesse zu tun sowie der Aufspaltung der Gesellschaft in Spezialisten. Die ersten Pyramiden in Ägypten wurden auch noch in der Steinzeit gebaut, die zweite Phase im mittleren Reich dann in der Kupferzeit mit Kupfermeiseln. Natürlich ist es zu einfach, sich an einer Technologie festzuhalten, schauen wir aber auf die Geschichte, war jede neue Waffentechnologie gleichbedeutend mit dem Untergang von alten und dem aufkommen neuer Kulturen.

Die Mayas hatten eine sehr gute Mathematik und viel Astronomisches Wissen. Sie konnten sehr gut verwalten und handeln, untergegangen sind sie wegen mangelnder Technologie, Klimawandel und Krankheiten.



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden


Die Entwicklungen in der Archologie in den letzten Jahrzehnten sind unglaublich, vergleicht man erste rein auf Reichtümersuche ausgelegte Grabungen mit heutigen Technologien. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass es auch schon vor der letzten Eiszeit höhere Kulturen gab, die Beweise dafür zu finden, wird aber sehr schwer.


----------



## Lichterflug (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Wer sich das ganze nicht bildlich vorstellen kann, der (englische) Originaltitel hat neben einer Karte von Mittelamerika auch eine größere LIDAR-Karte zu bieten. Den Artikel gibts hier.

Neben den bereits genannten und zusammengefassten Fakten, hätte man noch die "_ca. 60.000 von Menschen erschaffenen Strukturen, wie Häuser, Paläste und Hochstraßen_" erwähnen können.


----------



## Bevier (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Um einiges hier Geschriebenes richtig zu stellen: Spanier sind niemals auf Mayas getroffen. Ihre Hochzeit war zum Eintreffen der Europäern schon lange vorbei. Ihr Niedergang ergab sich vor allem durch Kriege zwischen verschiedenen mächtigen Stadtstaaten, Umweltkatastrophen und schweren Unwettern.

Btt: faszinierend was mit moderner Technik möglich ist und welche Überraschungen aus der Vergangenheit dadurch immer wieder entdeckt werden...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



Bevier schrieb:


> Spanier sind niemals auf Mayas getroffen. ..


War Cortés kein Spanier? Die Spanier gaben den Gnadenstoß, woher kam, wie ich schrieb, vor allem ein massiver Klimawandel in Mittelamerika zum Tragen. 
Hernan Cortes – Wikipedia


----------



## Bevier (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> War Cortés kein Spanier? Die Spanier gaben den Gnadenstoß, woher kam, wie ich schrieb, vor allem ein massiver Klimawandel in Mittelamerika zum Tragen.
> Hernan Cortes – Wikipedia



Auch Wikipedia kann irren ^^
Es gab "Nachfolgekulturen", wie die Quich,é, Nam oder Pocconam aber die eigentlichen Maya existierten nicht mehr. Die beachtlichste Kultur bildeten hierbei noch die Quiche, die kaum den technischen Stand der eigentlichen Maya in deren Frühzeit(um 900 n. Chr.) erreichten, bevor sie von den Spaniern vernichtet wurden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Auch das römische Reich hatte bei seinem Untergang mit Eroberung von Kontantinopel durch die Türken viel vom Glanz des alten Reiches verloren, trotzdem ist der Einmarsch der Türken das Ende gewesen. Aber ich kenne mich in der mittelamerikanischen Geschichte in der Tat nicht sonderlich gut aus und war, das muss ich zugeben, in Gedanken bei den Azteken.  Dank Dir!


----------



## Maexen (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



Bevier schrieb:


> Auch Wikipedia kann irren ^^
> Es gab "Nachfolgekulturen", wie die Quich,é, Nam oder Pocconam aber die eigentlichen Maya existierten nicht mehr. Die beachtlichste Kultur bildeten hierbei noch die Quiche, die kaum den technischen Stand der eigentlichen Maya in deren Frühzeit(um 900 n. Chr.) erreichten, bevor sie von den Spaniern vernichtet wurden.



Ja genau, das ist ja gewisserweise mit das spannendste daran, die sind halt einfach vorher schon von selbst "verschwunden". Sicher mögen sich manche Teile auch auf andere Kulturen verteilt haben, doch warum haben sie all ihre Dschungelstädte aufgegeben? Krankheit, Missernte, wer weiß das schon, es ist jedenfalls echt interessant, was man mit der modernen Technik so im Boden noch orten kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



Maexen schrieb:


> Ja genau, das ist ja gewisserweise mit das spannendste daran, die sind halt einfach vorher schon von selbst "verschwunden".


Ich verfolge das Thema nur nebenbei, wenn hier etwas steht, ein paar Artikel gab es dazu in den letzten Jahrzehnten, wenn Du das Thema vertiefen willst. Leider sind die neueren Artikel nur für Abonenten. Wenn Dich etwas interesiert, sag bescheit, dann scanne ich es ein. Ich habe hier bis auf einzelne verliehene und verlorene Hefte alle seit ich sie lese, also seit 1978
Maya - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## John-800 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass es auch schon vor der letzten Eiszeit höhere Kulturen gab, die Beweise dafür zu finden, wird aber sehr schwer.



Du siehst den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht 

Glaubt irgend jemand ernsthaft, daß die Ägypter die Cheops Pyramide vor 5k Jahren gebaut haben?
Ägypten zensiert und manipuliert heute alles um deren kleine Blase aufrecht zu erhalten. 
Die Pyramiden wurden ja mit Stöckchen und Steinchen gebaut um deren Pharaos Artgerecht einzubuddeln. Na Logo....

Dinge wie ins Mikrometer präzise Maschinen, Fachwissen über Geologie, Erdbebensichere Gebäude usw. und eine Verwendung als Energiegenerator kommen ja nicht in Frage...

Die Sonne ist schließlich auch nur ein plumper Feuerball und von Gott entzündet worden.


----------



## Bevier (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



Maexen schrieb:


> Ja genau, das ist ja gewisserweise mit das spannendste daran, die sind halt einfach vorher schon von selbst "verschwunden". Sicher mögen sich manche Teile auch auf andere Kulturen verteilt haben, doch warum haben sie all ihre Dschungelstädte aufgegeben? Krankheit, Missernte, wer weiß das schon, es ist jedenfalls echt interessant, was man mit der modernen Technik so im Boden noch orten kann.



Ich bringe meine Zeiten auch durcheinander...
Im Grunde genommen endeten die Mayas schon um 900-1000, erste Städte würden schon um 800 verlassen. Mittlerweile sehen auch immer mehr Forscher von der reinen Umweltzerstörung als Begründung ab. So scheinen für die ersten "Ausfälle" vor allem der Machtverlust der Gottkönige durch ständige Kriege und die dafür notwendigen Menschenopfer für die Götter zu sein. Zeitgleich wuchs die Bevölkerung extrem, letztlich lebten allein auf Yucatan halb so viele Menschen, wie in ganz Europa. Das führte zu Chaos, Hungersnöten und noch mehr Krieg. Die Umweltzerstörung war dann nur noch der Todesstoß für eine bereits dem Untergang geweihten Kultur (wobei einzelne Zentren ursächlich dadurch untergingen, beispielsweise Copan oder Palenque)...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



John-800 schrieb:


> Die Pyramiden wurden ja mit Stöckchen und Steinchen gebaut um deren Pharaos Artgerecht einzubuddeln. Na Logo.....


Genau wie alle Werke der Megalithkultur, siehe Stonehenge, die Osterinseln, die Dolmen, die Menhire, etc. Und das sind alles himmliche Werke der Außerirdischen? Aha


----------



## Bevier (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau wie alle Werke der Megalithkultur, siehe Stonehenge, die Osterinseln, die Dolmen, die Menhire, etc. Und das sind alles himmliche Werke der Außerirdischen? Aha



Aber Stonehenge ist doch eindeutig ein UFO-Landeplatz...
Wie kannst du nur so fantasielos sein, dafür gibt's keine Geschenke vom Weihnachtsmann und Eier vom Osterhasen mehr 

Edit: sehr interessant für alle Interessierten könnte auch das Geo Epoche Kollektion Nr. 9 sein. Das behandelt alle alten amerikanischen Hochkulturen.
Ist November 2017 erschienen und sicher noch bestellbar. Nur leider nicht ganz billig...


----------



## John-800 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau wie alle Werke der Megalithkultur, siehe Stonehenge, die Osterinseln, die Dolmen, die Menhire, etc. Und das sind alles himmliche Werke der Außerirdischen? Aha



Anschauen und nachdenken:
YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Ich habe jetzt keine Lust auf 2 Stunden Satire Sendung. Was, in drei Sätzen zusammengefasst, ist in dem Film an neuem Wissen versteckt?


----------



## SilentHunter (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*


Ein frommer Wunsch für alle Menschen von heute .

Ich würde wirklich für euch beten, wär ich kein Agnostiker,  dafür das wer auch immer hinter dem Alias -@Edit: hier stand versehentlich ein falsche Username-  steht, diese Person keinerlei Ambitionen auf jedwede Tätigkeite in jeglichem Zusammenhang mit Geschichte in welcher Form auch immer hegt .

Auf deine Ausführungen passende Worte zu finden erscheint fast eine Mission Impossible zu sein. Aber ich nehme die Herausforderung an und versuch es einfach mal.

Da die Hochkultur der Mayas jetzt nicht wirklich als die Entdecker zur See in der Geschichte der Vergangenheit gelten und auch keinen Landweg nach China hatten war es ihnen, anderst als dem Grossteil der restlichen Welt, nicht vergönnt von eben den erwähnten Chinesen das Geheimniss des Schießpulvers zeitnah abzustauben.
Somit waren alle Völker die nicht das Schießpulver kannten im falle eines gepflegten Konflikts gegen mit dieser Technologie ausgestatteten Gesellschaften von vornhinein auf relativ verlorenem Posten. Auf dem Afrikanischen Kontinent würde man wohl die eine oder andere überlieferte Aussage zur Bestätigung bezüglich einer möglichen Korrektheit dieser These finden.
Der Schießpulvernachteil wäre möglicherweise anfänglich für die Mayas evtl. noch durch ihre schiere Anzahl  zu kompensieren gewesen. Was ihnen aber unglaubliche Verluste bei der Resource Menschenleben zufügte und damit einher gehend auch gleich einen Strich durch diese Rechnung machte bedurfte nicht einer einzigen Kugel oder Schwerthiebs. Heute würde man dies wohl als einen massiven Verstoss wegen des Einsatzes von Biologischen Waffen möglicherweise mit einer Unoresulotion abstrafen.
 Es waren die Standardkinderkrankheiten und anderes das Unsichtbar und ihrem Immunsystem gänzlichst Unbekannt als tödliches Mitbringsel von den Entdecker das den grösten Teil der Örtlichen Bevölkerung getötet hat .

Ok ich schweife etwas ab.
 Die Mayas wie auch die Ägypter haben bekanntlicherweise Pyramiden gebaut. Erste Bauwerke dieser Art haben beide Kulturen in Stufenbauweise als sogenannte Stufenpyramiden in ihre Landschaften gestapelt. Allerdings und da staunt der Laie und der Fachmann wundert sich nicht wirklich .Die Mayas haben diese , für einige eine scheibarUnbedeutende Tatsache, noch vor den Hipstern vom Niel abgezogen. Man munkelt den man weis hüben, von den Nilhipstern, wie drüben, den scheinbaren Underdogs der Hochandenprimitivlinge nichts genaues was die Sache der genutzten Technologie angeht.
Hey nicht etwa das die Andenhüpfer schneller waren ! Nein sie haben auch nur mal eben, ganz neben bei ihre Klötzchen im unwegsamsten Hochgebirge gestapelt. " easy going & hang loose "
Unter Bedingungen bei denen jeder eisenharte Steine stapelnde Ägypter wohl ziemlich schnell beim fröhlichen gemeinschaftsfördernden Steine stapeln geschwächelt hätte. Zugegeben einen coolen Pyramidenstyle hatten die Nielhipster ja, 
 Aber als Sklave ihrer Herkunft hätten die Nielhipster wahrscheinlich schon nach 5 Minuten unter schweresten Sauerstoffentzugssymtomen eher kleine Brötchen gebacken statt die Legohengste zu mimen. 

Im kleingegemeißelten damals sicher leicht zu übersehen stand hoffentlich unter möglichen Reisenebenwirkungen : Bei Auswertigen Steinchenstabler können evtl. von leichtfröhlichen bis exessiven im allgemeinen jedoch einigermassen Gesundheitsfreundliche, weil Drogenfrei hervorgerufene, Haaallluzinationen bei extremer Körperlicher Anstrengung auftreten.

Schon haben wir ganz nebenbei das Geld für Mescalin gespart " Läuft  "

Damit die Reiseprospektträger der Andenhippies, nicht sofort wenn ausser Sichtweite der Steinmeissler/Druckerei ihre steinschweren Reiseprospekte statt zu verteilen in die nächste Tonne getreten haben, hatten sie eine geniale, allerdings aufgrund erschwerter Terrain und Arbeitsbedingungen schwer realisierbare Idee .Haben diese jedoch allen wiedrigen Umständen zum Trotz erfolgreich in die Realität umgesetzt.
*
Sie bauten Strassen !!! 
*Mit unglaublichem Einfallsreichtum und Ingeneurskunst bei der Ausführung. 
Achtung kleines Wortspiel! Man könnte ihre befestigten Hochlandverbindungen auf Grund der Topologie sogar als die ersten ihrer Art nämlich als HIGHways bezeichnen.

Wegen warum ? 
Ja ne is klar wer schleppt sich schon gerne einen Wolf und bahnt sich  dabei in bester Hack & Slay Manier wegen Grünwucherungen jedesmal  aufs neue seinen Weg.
Jetzt komm mir blos keiner mit nem Spruch wie hey  kennst nicht MACHETE. Auch wenn er den geflügelten Begriff des Haudegens  sicherlich neu definiert hat.*
*
Angeblich  gelang das laut Vatikanischen Quellen aber nur dank dem Einsatz von Teufelswerk. Was hätte  man schon von religiösen Fanatikern die Scheuklappen ähnliche Kapputzen tragen aus der damals noch konkurenzlosen Religiös fanatischen Ecke anderes erwarten sollen. 
Wer sich zur damaligen Zeit der allgemeinen von Päpstlicher Ignoranz geprägten Meinungsmache wie z.B. Primitivlinge könnten sowas sicher nicht  verweigerte, musste der möglichen Gefahr ins Auge sehen vom Rand der Welt geschuppst zu werden .

Neuzeitlich aufgrund von heute anerkannten wissenschaftlichen Fakten die früher teilweise jedoch als ketzerische und oder auch blasphemische Ansichten eingestuft waren, einige mittlerweile selbst von der Kirche als nicht mehr zu Ignorieren oder unterdrückbar weil sie als erwiesen einzustufen sind, mußte sich die Katholische Kirche dann aber Zähneknirschend auf das allerdings leichter glaubhaft machbar und umzusetzende Exkumunizieren konzentrieren.

Hier betreten wir jedoch langsam mitunter den Bereich der Fabeln & Mythen und wenden uns lieber wieder evtl. Realitätsnäheren Informationen zu. 
Ich bin mir aber sicher wenn man nur intensiv genug suchen würde fände man sicher noch den einen oder anderen grundsolieden und zur uneingeschränkten Ignoranz fähigen Verfechter des Gegenteils. 
Beim Versuch die Scheibentheorie mit miesen wissenschaftlichen Propagandatricks zu untergraben wird zur Läuterung des Fehlgeleiteten mit Kreuzigung oder falls Kreuze gerade knapp sein sollten dann alternativ eine Steinigung des Blasphemikerin Erwägung gezogen. Oder falls es Winter und kalt sein sollte könnte auch die in dieser kalten Jahreszeit als geradezu human anzusehende weil hält ja warm Verbrennung auf dem Scheiterhaufen bei entsprechendem Antrag möglicherweise in Erwägung gezogen werden.

Anmerkung:
Das die Erde eine Scheibe ist gehört seit geraumer Zeit und wissenschaftlich belegt in diese Fabel Kategorie. Dieses zu erwähnen sollte zwar nicht nötig sein aber _*"Man weiß ja nie"*_ Nicht das einer hinterher ankommt wie er das hätte wissen sollen.

Die durch Gewaltdelikte und von Krankheiten verursachten äusserst hohen Todeszahlen und somit in der Weiterführung ihrer Hochkultur jäh gestoppten Maya/Inka , schätzen Experten hatte ihr Strassennetz eine höhere Gesamtstrecke als es die schnösseligen Remus und Romulus Abkömmlinge mit maximal Imperialistischem Gedankengut Ansatz hinbekommen haben. Einen Nachweis über die mögliche Korrektheit dieser Annahme wie heutzutage dank aufwendiger Film und Fernsehproduktionen ala die schönsten Bahn und Straßen Strecken möglich fiel zu jener Zeit mangels is nicht egal was man dafür gebraucht hätte Ersatzlos aus.

Vermutung :
 Sie hatten wohl keine Stelllenangebote für erfarene Gebirgsstrassenarbeiter mit Schwerpunkt Alpengebietseinsatz in der dortigen Presse geschaltet. Tja hinterher ist man halt immer klüger. Oder der Trend zum Gastarbeiter/Zeitarbeitssklave mit Mayahintergrund kam für die Römer schlicht und ergreifend zu spät bzw. aufgrund des fremdverursachten Personalmangels wohl überhaupt nicht.

Ganz sicher könnten diese Gebirgstransitrouten quer durchs Andenland als leuchtendes Vorbild für unsere Nachbarn von den Stämmen der Helvetischen Schluchties und ihrer Ösinationalen Splittergruppe gedient haben. Da die Mayas erwiesener Maßen keine Vignette kannten waren sie zwar Strassentechnisch   Vorreiter sicherlich aber diesbezüglich weniger Profitorientiert. 

Wohl auch in Sicherheitsfragen fröhnten unsere Andenfreaks ihrem eigenen Ansatz. Wie sich im Nachhinein für sie leidigerweise herausstellte ein fataler Irrglaube.
 Da auf Bankgeheimniss und Tresore fürs Gold kurzsichtigerweise verzichtet wurde hatte das damalige gegnerische Team der unersättlichen Goldgier Plünderschlampe huldigenden  Spaniokels      , welches zahlenmässig ganz sicher in der Unterzahl dafür in der Skrupelosigkeitswertung in einer völlig anderen eigenen Liga spielte, zu ihrer Freude leichtes Spiel. 

So nun aber genug neue Interessante Denkansätze und Hypothesen für Geschichtsgelehrte und solche die es werden wollen geliefert.Nicht das ich dafür nen Nobelpreis wollte. Alles wertfrei und aufs Haus. Haut rein Jungs heute geht alles raus zum Nulltarif.

Bevor ich noch vor lauter Enthusiasmus meinen Grundgedanken für diesen Post völlig aus den Augen verliere, vieles was unser Wissen über Ackerbau und Viehzucht betrifft hat seine Wurzeln zum Teil auch bei den Hochlandjüngern.
"Vorsicht Spoilergefahr für Vorschüler" 
Anbau und das Wissen über die Kartoffel z.B. haben wir uns auch bei denen geklaut. Wer was andres sagt kennt Kartoffeln nur als Fertigbrei aus der Tüte.
Unfassbarer Weise kannten sie fürs Ackern auch schon verschiedenstes Gerät.

Als hochpreisige Schmuckdesigner wären sie sicher auch ganz weit vorne im Globalen Handel gewesen. Aufgrund der durch Isabella Global Wintrading Company (Vorläufer von EA ??) dauerhaft anhaltenden und Ausgleichslosen sowie Nachhaltig  und selbstlos  unentgeltlich gepflegten Güterverschiebung war es den Ortsansässigen Meisterbetrieben leider nicht vergönnt in diesem Markt gross durch zu starten, geschweige den überhaupt. Ruhm und Kunst ist bekanntlich schnell vergänglich und ein Maya Goldschmied nach dem eintreffen der Spanier wars wohl auch. Gut wer sich was zur Beruflichen Neuorientierung  auf die hohe Kante gelegt hatte. 

Scheinbar war mir wohl gerade Langweilig und ich von einer kleinen Priese Literaturmuse befallen. Dies als Fadenscheinige Begründung meines Schreibwahns gönn ich euch und mir und verneige mich vor jedem der sich bei vollem Bewusstsein den ganzen Text gezogen hat.

Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zu Recht und ein bisschen Spass durfts auch mal sein.

Mfg

@Edit:
Der Post der Grundlage war hatte einen anderen Verfasser  .Da dieser Post maßgeblich inhaltlich verändert wurde ist der  bezug jetzt nicht mehr ersichtlich.

Darum muss ich bei  ruyven_macaran  Abbitte  leisten und möchte mich hiermit in aller Form bei dir entschuldigen.


----------



## SilentHunter (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



Bevier schrieb:


> Aber Stonehenge ist doch eindeutig ein UFO-Landeplatz...
> Wie kannst du nur so fantasielos sein, dafür gibt's keine Geschenke vom Weihnachtsmann und Eier vom Osterhasen mehr
> 
> Edit: sehr interessant für alle Interessierten könnte auch das Geo Epoche Kollektion Nr. 9 sein. Das behandelt alle alten amerikanischen Hochkulturen.
> Ist November 2017 erschienen und sicher noch bestellbar. Nur leider nicht ganz billig...



Die NSA/CIA und sonstiges Zionistisches Bodenpersonal vertuscht seit Rosswell erfolgreich "DER WEIHNACHTSMANN IST EIN AUSSERIRDISCHER " Damit er uns ab und an in kleinen Dosen neue Technologie (z.B. Klettverschluss/Mikrowellen weiß doch jeder) erklärt darf er einmal im Jahr mit seiner als Schlitten getarnten Landefähre und Weihnachtsmannköstüm sich frei bei uns bewegen. Der Rest der E.T Possy wird als seine Elfen ect. Homies getarnt .

Man man man wo sind die aufdeckwilligen Verschwöhrungsfanatiker wenns mal ne echt gut gemachte Verschwörung aufzudecken gibt. Ich hab verschwört Coka Cola soll da auch mit drin stecken .Aber hey das mit Cola ist nur son Gerücht .


----------



## John-800 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt keine Lust auf 2 Stunden Satire Sendung. Was, in drei Sätzen zusammengefasst, ist in dem Film an neuem Wissen versteckt?



Keine Ahnung ob das neues Wissen ist. Kurz, daß da viel know how aus der heutigen Zeit drin steckt, auch erst mit heutigen Mitteln vernünftig messbar ist und die Ägyptologen auf deren unlogischen Geschichten ala Pharao und Stein kloppen verharren.

Ich bin fest überzeugt, die Cheops wurde maschinell Hergestellt. Z.B. Brien Forester zeigt ja schön auf, wo gefräst oder poliert wurde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



John-800 schrieb:


> Ich bin fest überzeugt, die Cheops wurde maschinell Hergestellt. Z.B. Brien Forester zeigt ja schön auf, wo gefräst oder poliert wurde.


Bevor Napoleon sie wieder entdeckt hat, hat wer Maschinen dafür gehabt? 

Es ist alles genau beschrieben, alles dokumentiert und gar nichts ungeklärt.
Es gibt genug Schriften aus der Zeit der Errichtung, genug Steinbrüche,
Transportschiffe wurden gefunden. Offen ist nur die Gestaltung der Rampe


----------



## Gerwald (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Die meisten da drüben sind nicht durch Schießpulver gestorben. Sondern durch Krankheiten die wir mit gebracht haben. 

Wie die Pyramide gebaut worden ist weiß kein Mensch. Wenn man selber vom Bau ist weiß man das es mit den damaligen Werkzeugen nicht ging. Schon gar nicht in den 25 Jahren die als Bauzeit angegeben werden. Mit Kupfer Meisel Stein zu bearbeiten wird nicht viel werden. Vor allem weil dort auch Granit verbaut wurde. Kupfer und auch Bronze ist da viel zu weich dazu. Die Präzession mit der die gebaut worden ist wäre selbst heute nur sehr schwer zu erreichen wenn überhaupt. Auch die Bauzeit von 25 mit heutigen Maschinen ist schwer möglich. 
Bei 25 Jahren Bauzeit hätte man auf der Pyramide alle 2,5 Minuten einen Stein verbauen müssen, bei einen 12 Stunden Tag, 365 Tage im Jahr.   Das heißt auch, alle 2.5 Minuten muss ein Stein aus den Steinbruch gehauen werden. Alle 2.5 Minuten muss einer fix fertig behauen sein und alle 2,5 Minuten muss ein Stein auf die Baustelle transportiert werden. 

Das heißt jetzt nicht das es nicht Menschen gebaut haben. Aber wohl nicht mit der angenommen Technik oder sie haben viel länger gebaut dran. 

PS: Für eine Rampe hätte man die 10fache Masse der Pyramide gebraucht. Dazu kommt, so einen Stein mal 50 Meter auf einen Schlitten zu ziehen auf einer Geraden ist eine Sache. In den ganzen Tag zu ziehen dann auch noch eine Rampe rauf eine ganz andere.


----------



## PCTom (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

EDIT 1


----------



## bastian123f (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Geile Technik

Da werden wir wohl bald die ganze Kugelvermessen


----------



## Kusanar (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*"Laser"*

Frag mich echt, warum das noch nicht gepostet wurde? 

Immer wieder erstaunlich, was der Mensch so alles schaffen kann wenn ihm furchtbar langweilig ist. Heutzutage wird es leider nix mehr mit dem massenhaften Steine schleppen und stapeln. Wem Heute langweilig ist, der guckt am Handy Kätzchenvideos...


----------



## Krabonq (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



John-800 schrieb:


> Anschauen und nachdenken:
> YouTube



Nein danke, Erich.


----------



## Sockenwurst (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

@Gerwald

Auch wenn ich vielleicht belächelt werde, glaube ich das erich van däniken teils recht hatt gerade in hinsicht auf die pyramiden. Ich gehe noch weiter und behaupte das die menschen eig vom mars kommen und wir nur umgesiedelt sind. 

Mfg Fabio


----------



## Terracresta (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Wieso muss ich jetzt an Diablo 2 und den Schinderdschungel und Horden von kleinen Pygmies denken, wenn ich mir die vom Regenwald überwachsenen Ruinen der Städte vorstelle?


----------



## SilentHunter (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

@Sockenwurst

Volksfront von Judäa oder Judäische Volksfront ? Ergibt das gleiche Ergebniss wie deine Aussage .
[FONT=century\ gothic]_*Spalter !!!!!*_! 

[/FONT][FONT=century\ gothic]Du kannst hier doch nicht so eine Kontroverse  Aussage  tätigen . Das kommt Schwierigkeitsgradmäßig schon direkt nach der bis jetzt vergeblichen Suche vom heiligen Gral des Gaming .

[/FONT][FONT=century\ gothic][FONT=century\ gothic][FONT=century\ gothic]Vergebt ihm er wußte es nicht besser[/FONT][/FONT]

 1.)Intel oder AMD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[FONT=century\ gothic] 2.)NV oder AMD[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=century\ gothic][FONT=century\ gothic]    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=century\ gothic][FONT=century\ gothic]Mein Geldbeutel ist beim PC Teilekauf mittlerweile Farbenblind[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=century\ gothic][FONT=century\ gothic]  







[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Die Maya hatten riesen Flugabwehrlaser zu ihrer Zeit... Hmmm gut zu wissen.  Ich frage mich warum die dann ausgestorben sind... ...achja da war ja was mit diesen Aliens...


----------



## Krabonq (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Maya hatten riesen Flugabwehrlaser zu ihrer Zeit... Hmmm gut zu wissen.  Ich frage mich warum die dann ausgestorben sind... ...achja da war ja was mit diesen Aliens...



Tja, gegen Alientarnkappenbomber helfen halt auch keine Flugabwehrlaser!

Es sei denn, Eduard Laser bedient sie. Denn auch die Freiheit der Maya ist ihm wichtig!


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Neeee die Aliens hatten keine Tarnkappenbomber. Die Maya hatten so nen komisches Ritual. Die Predatoren haben ein paar von denen in Aliens verwandelt und die dann als Kanonenfutter benutzt.  Das Ganze ist dann mal total aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Deswegen sind die ausgestorben.


----------



## DarkWing13 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Ob Aliens oder nicht, es geht wohl eher darum, dass es mehr zwischen Himmel und Erde gibt, als die "Schulweisheit" uns glauben macht.

U.a. dass es wohl schon viel ältere und viel fortgeschrittlichere Kulturen gab, als bisher bekannt war/ist.
Und dies wird durch solche und ähnliche Funde in den letzten Jahren, immer häufiger bestätigt.
Und Tatsache ist eben auch, dass diese Informationen, obwohl wissenschaftlich bestätigt, kaum an die "große Glocke gehängt" werden...(die Archäologie lebt schließlich von Fördermitteln....)

2 Beispiele gefällig?
In "Abu Simbel" wurde vor einigen Jahren per Laser (ja der Laser ist schon was Feines!  ) das Gesicht einer der großen Statuen vermessen.
Dabei wurde eine dreidimensionale(!) Symmetrie der linken zur rechten Gesichtshälfte festgestellt, die sich im Zehntelmillimeter Bereich bewegt...alles (angeblich) mit einfachsten Stein- und Kupferwerkzeugen und "guten Augen" hergestellt...

Die Cheopspyramide ist keine Pyramide!
Sie hat nicht 4 sichtbare Seiten, sondern acht!
Jede Seite hat auf ganzer Höhe in der Mitte einen "Knick" nach innen.
Dies ist bewießen und ist auch anerkannt, nur dass die offizielle Seite von einem "Baufehler" (wenn überhaupt) spricht...der zufälligerweise auf jeder Seite gleich und genau mittig liegt, sowie als "Nebeneffekt" einen Schattenwurf zu wichtigen Jahreszeitenwechsel hervorruft...ein "dummer" Baufehler", ganz klar... 

Und es gibt noch wesentlich mehr davon...auch ganz ohne Aliens!  

mfg


----------



## D0pefish (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser lie�en Forscher riesige Maya-St�dte im Dschungel finden*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genau acht Seiten, wie man nach 4500 Jahren immer noch auf den ersten Blick erkennen kann.


----------



## RtZk (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und sind untergegangen, weil sie zu viele Ressourcen verbraucht haben.



Es ist laut allgemeiner Meinung der Wissenschaftler nicht geklärt weshalb sie untergegangen sind.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja, haben alles abgeholzt und so regional das Klima verändert, was zu Dürren und folglich zu Hungersnöten führte, bis sich irgendwann die großen Städte aufgelöst und sich die Leute verteilt haben.



Das ist schlicht nicht so einfach zu sagen, da schlicht und ergreifend als erstes die Städte in den wasserreichen Gegenden verlassen wurden, was klar gegen deine These spricht. 
Es gibt mittlerweile Theorien über einen politischen Niedergang.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deutschland hat ungefähr 1900 das Gesamtniveau der römischen Welt erreicht, trotzdem wähnten wir uns schon über Jahrhunderte in der Industriezeit.



Was? Deutschland war 1900 eine der größten Industrienationen und hat eine, nur mit Japan vergleichbare, Entwicklung in der 2. Hälfte des 19 Jahrhunderts durch gemacht.



John-800 schrieb:


> Du siehst den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht
> 
> Glaubt irgend jemand ernsthaft, daß die Ägypter die Cheops Pyramide vor 5k Jahren gebaut haben?
> Ägypten zensiert und manipuliert heute alles um deren kleine Blase aufrecht zu erhalten.
> ...



Genau, am Besten gleich die Aluhüte aufsetzen.
Abgesehen davon wurde die Cheops Pyramide zwischen 2620 und 2580 v. Chr. gebaut. (was eher 4,5k Jahre sind)

@Silent Hunter, nein die Maya haben sicherlich nicht vor den Ägyptern Pyramiden gebaut, denn die ersten Funde die den Maya zugerechnet werden sind von 2000 v. Chr. und die Cheops Pyramide wurde bereits einige hundert Jahre zuvor errichtet, aber Hauptsache so tuen als hätte man Ahnung. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, was hast du denn bitte für einen grausamen Schreibstil? Glaubst du tatsächlich das so etwas "cool" ist?


----------



## Horrocko (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Hochinteressanter Artikel ... leider wird mir beim Durchlesen einiger Kommentare hier wieder vor Augen geführt, warum Religionen trotz größtenteils aufgeklärter Gesellschaft weiterhin so beliebt sind. Der Mensch versucht verzweifelt, Sinn in Dingen zu erkennen, die er nicht vollends versteht – auch wenn das bedeutet, dem wissenschaftlichen Konsens zu trotzen und stattdessen den Meinungen einzelner Radikaler zu folgen, weil sie eine Erklärung bieten, auch wenn sie bei intensiverer Auseinandersetzung nicht weniger absurd als andere Theorien ist.

Echte Wissenschaft (oder "Schulweisheit/-wissen", wie es hier genannt wurde) heißt nicht, dass man behauptet, alles zu wissen. Sie bedeutet, dass man weiß, dass man im Zweifelsfall nichts weiß, und dass man dagegen ankämpfen möchte. Und das ist nicht mit schnellen und einfachen Lösungen von Verschwörungstheoretikern getan.

Um noch ein Beispiel aus diesem Thread heranzuziehen: Wenn mir jemand erklären will, dass man ja weiß, dass der historische Pyramidenbau unmöglich ist, weil man "vom Bau" ist, dann kommt mir das so vor, als würde ich eine Bewertung des technisch Machbaren in der industriellen Datenverarbeitung abgeben, weil ich ja Excel-Poweruser bin. Die Welt braucht sowohl Leute vom Bau (sogar dringend) als auch Excel-Poweruser (weniger dringend), aber in keinem von beiden Fällen heißt es, dass man die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen hat.


----------



## Rollora (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



Sockenwurst schrieb:


> @Gerwald
> 
> Auch wenn ich vielleicht belächelt werde, glaube ich das erich van däniken teils recht hatt gerade in hinsicht auf die pyramiden. Ich gehe noch weiter und behaupte das die menschen eig vom mars kommen und wir nur umgesiedelt sind.
> 
> Mfg Fabio



Schwachsinn wie dieser ist schon öfter widerlegt als man bislang gesagt hat man weiß nicht genau wie Pyramiden erbaut wurden. Aber im Wort Glauben steht ja eh drin, dass dahinter Unwissen steckt...


----------



## yummycandy (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Falls es jemanden interessiert. Angkor in Kambodscha wird auch mithilfe von LIDAR neu entdeckt: CALI - Cambodian Archaeological Lidar Initiative


----------



## Rollora (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Fassen wir also zusammen: alle Hochkulturen dieser Erde waren eigentlich unfähig. Aber es gibt da scheinbar alle paar Hundert bis tausend Jahre Aliens die uns jedesmal bei einem Besuch Technologie da lassen und schauen wie wir uns so anstellen damit. Leider ging das jedesmal in die Hose weil sie dadurch irgendwie die jeweilige Hochkultur zum Untergang gebracht haben oder sie jedesmal eine gewählt haben die zu dumm zum Überleben war. Deshalb haben sie beschlossen es ein letztes Mal zu versuchen und nicht Technologie, sondern gleich einen Führer der Menschen runter zu schicken. Damit die Menschen aber nicht von einem Außerirdischen geführt (bzw sie das nicht glauben)  wird muss er 1) wie ein Mensch aussehen und 2) von den Menschen zu ihrem Anführer gewählt werden. Deshalb haben sie ihm erlaubt die Nenschen mit Wunder zu beeindrucken (nichts anderes als Alien Kräfte). Lauter positive Dinge konnte der und wollte der Menschheit auch nur gutes. Voller Erwartungen haben sie uns beobachtet was wir so machen mit einem der uns heilt und zu Essen gibt. Aber wahr wohl wieder ein Satz mit X: Jesus, das war wohl nix


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



John-800 schrieb:


> Du siehst den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht
> 
> Glaubt irgend jemand ernsthaft, daß die Ägypter die Cheops Pyramide vor 5k Jahren gebaut haben?
> Ägypten zensiert und manipuliert heute alles um deren kleine Blase aufrecht zu erhalten.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

So manches mal würde ich mir wünschen selber 1000 Jahre alt zu werden um zu sehen was die Erde noch so alles versteckt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



RtZk schrieb:


> Was? Deutschland war 1900 eine der größten Industrienationen und hat eine, nur mit Japan vergleichbare, Entwicklung in der 2. Hälfte des 19 Jahrhunderts durch gemacht.


Industrieproduktion ist das eine, es gibt viel mehr. Denk z.B. an Abwasser und Frischwasser. Ab wann gibt es in Hamburg ein Abwassersystem? Vergleiche kulturelle Angebote in Rom und jeder größeren römischen Stadt mit Deutschland um 1900, schau auf die Kindersterblichkeit, das Durchschnittsalter, die Infrastruktur, also Straßenlänge, Krankenhäuser etc. Seit wann gibt es denn Bäder mit fließend warmem Wasser in jedem Haus? Seit wann bauen wir wieder achtstöckige Mietkasernen, seit wann haben wir unter Wasser bindenden Beton, etc. Den Römern fehlte nur die Dampfmaschine. Sie hatten sie un Form der Dampfturbine nutzen sie aber nicht, weil Sklaven Billigware waren. Es gab Bereiche, da waren sie weit zurück und andere, da waren sie merklich  weiter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Das "in allen Häusern" galt aber nicht einmal in Rom selbst, geschweige denn im Reich. "In allen Villen" hatte Europa später zwar auch nicht so eine ausgefeilte Lösung - aber die feinen Herrschaften hat die ja auch nicht nötig, weil Bedienstete Billigware waren 
Vom Hygieneverständnis der Römer hätte man ruhig einiges mehr behalten können...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bessere Wergzeuge bauen, von Äxten zum Wald- bzw. Dschungelroden über Pflüge, Lager (die für Räder und Achsen grundlegend sind), Wasserleitungen bauen, Armierungen für Gebäude, und vor allem Waffen, um gegen die handvoll Spanier bestehen zu können. Mit ihren Steinschleudern und "Flitzebögen"mit Steinklingen, nicht einmal Kompositbögen hatten sie,  konnten sie die Rüstungen der Spanier nicht durchdringen.



Wasserleitungen: Sind aus Stein wesentlich haltbarer.
Armierungen für Gebäude: Die gerade gefundenen haben rund 1,5 Jahrtausende ohne Pflege überlebt. Sollte stabil genug sein. Bis heute bauen wir in Gegendenen mit der damaligen Siedlungsdichte Häuser aus Stein und ohne Stahlarmierung.
Lager für Räder: Wie bereits erwähnt nutzten die Maya keine Räder, owohl sie welche kannten. Und Europäer haben ihre Achsen die ersten 2000-3000 Jahre nach der Entdeckung der Metallverarbeitung vor allem in Holz gelagert.
Äxte zum Roden: Die Gegend war, soweit wir wissen, eine flächige Agrarlandschaft. Da gabs nicht (mehr) viel zu roden. Und aufgrund der vorherrschenden Steinbauweise dürften sie nichtmal großen Bedarf an Bauholz gehabt haben. Mag sein, dass der Mangel an gutem Werkzeug zur Holzbearbeitung dafür mitverantwortlich ist - aber das sind eben zwei Lösungsansätze um das gleiche Problem zu lösen.
Pflüge: Wie bereits erwähnt ist ein Pflug ohne Zugtier ziemlich nutzlos. In Eurasien hat man auch nur in Ausnahmefällen Menschen davor gespannt, wenn man nie ein Zugtier zur Verfügung hat, ist eine Hacke das bessere weil zielgerichtetere Werkzeug.
Waffen: Wie gesagt - das wäre der einzige Ansatz. Nicht weil man damit einer Nachfolgekultur Waffen gegen die Spanier hätte vermachen können, aber weil Steinwaffen einfach schnell stumpf werfen. Soweit wir wissen hatten die Maya aber keine expansionistischen Bestrebungen, dafür einen hochritualisierten Untergang untereinander. Würde nichtmal ausschließen, dass sie bewusst keine neuen Waffen entwickelt haben - egal welcher Art. (Kompositbögen hatte im feuchten tropischen Klima übrigens niemand. Jedenfalls nicht länger als für ein paar Tage  )




SilentHunter schrieb:


> Ein frommer Wunsch für alle Menschen von heute .
> 
> Ich würde wirklich für euch beten, wär ich kein Agnostiker,  dafür das wer auch immer hinter dem Alias ruyven_macaran steht, diese Person keinerlei Ambitionen auf jedwede Tätigkeite in jeglichem Zusammenhang mit Geschichte in welcher Form auch immer hegt .
> 
> Auf deine Ausführungen passende Worte zu finden erscheint fast eine Mission Impossible zu sein. Aber ich nehme die Herausforderung an und versuch es einfach mal.




Große Einleitung für eine Wall of Text, aber ich fühle mich ehrlich gesagt nicht in der Lage, den auf meine kurzen Aussagen "passenden" Teil darin zu finden. Ich hab nichts zu Schießpulver, nichts zu Ägypten, nichts zu Straßenbau, nichts zur katholischen Kirche und auch zu nichts zu Pyramiden gesagt. (Und hätte ich was zu letzteren gesagt dann sicherlich nicht, dass die ägyptischen die jüngeren sind -sind zumindest die steinerenen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht- oder das die Maya ihre ins unwegsame Hochgebirge gestellt haben -die stehen in der Regel im Flachland oder halt auf Hochebenen. Hail Atlantis!)




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Maya hatten riesen Flugabwehrlaser zu ihrer Zeit... Hmmm gut zu wissen.  Ich frage mich warum die dann ausgestorben sind... ...achja da war ja was mit diesen Aliens...



Sagen wir es doch einfach umgekehrt: Ein Glück, dass sie ausgestorben sind, bevor so ein paar Wissenschaftler angefangen haben, über den Flugabwehrlasern zu kreisen!
(Wobei diesen eine ganz neue Erklärung für die fehlende Metallnutzung geben: In allen anderen Kulturen führte diese über Kupfer zu Bronze zu Eisen. Wenn man aber vor dem Problem steht, Flugobjekte gegen Laserwaffen zu schützen, dann ist miserabel zu laserndes Kupfer eine verdammt gute Wahl, so dass dieses Einstiegsmetall nie für schnöde Werkzeuge zur Verfügung stand. Und als die Laseroperateure sich dann irgendwann in ruhigere Gefilde verflogen haben, waren auch die ganzen Kupfervorräte weg.)


----------



## SilentHunter (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Der Post der Grundlage war hatte einen anderen Verfasser   .Da dieser Post maßgeblich inhaltlich verändert wurde ist der  bezug  jetzt nicht mehr ersichtlich.

Darum muss ich bei  ruyven_macaran  Abbitte  leisten und möchte mich hiermit in aller Form bei dir entschuldigen.


----------



## leaderwhite (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

krass was die alles so können mit nem Laser


----------



## SilentHunter (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



RtZk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wurde die Cheops Pyramide zwischen 2620 und 2580 v. Chr. gebaut. (was eher 4,5k Jahre sind)
> 
> @Silent Hunter, nein die Maya haben sicherlich nicht vor den Ägyptern Pyramiden gebaut, denn die ersten Funde die den Maya zugerechnet werden sind von 2000 v. Chr. und die Cheops Pyramide wurde bereits einige hundert Jahre zuvor errichtet, aber Hauptsache so tuen als hätte man Ahnung. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, was hast du denn bitte für einen grausamen Schreibstil? Glaubst du tatsächlich das so etwas "cool" ist?



In einem Punkt hast du Recht. Da die Maya nur eine aus einer ganzen Reihe von Hochkulturen in Südamerika ist und sie somit aus chronologischer Sicht gesehen nicht mit den ältesten Latein/Südamerikanischen in Zusammenhang stehen. Habe hier die Maya Kultur als Synonym stellvertretend für die Hochkulturen Südamerikas genommen, Was aber bleibt sind Daten in Bezug auf das Alter von dortigen Pyramiden Funde.

Quelle:Djoser-Pyramide – Wikipedia
Die Stufenpyramide des altägyptischen Königs Djoser (*Djoser-Pyramide*, auch *Netjerichet-Pyramide*) aus der 3. Dynastie des Alten Reiches um 2650 v. Chr. ist die älteste, mit einer Höhe von 62,5 Metern die neunthöchste der ägyptischen Pyramiden und die einzige mit einer nichtquadratischen Grundfläche.

Quelle:Ausgrabungen: Deutsche Forscher finden riesige Pyramide in Peru - WELT
Im Casmatal im nördlichen Peru graben Berliner Archäologen gewaltige   Spuren der ältesten Zivilisation Südamerikas aus. Die frühen Amerikaner   bauten vor 5000 Jahren bis zu 100 Meter hohe Stufenpyramiden - und  alles  ohne Bagger. 
Geophysikalische Untersuchungen datieren den Komplex auf ein Alter von 5200 Jahren. Damit wäre es der älteste Steinbau Amerikas.

Aktuell haben wir das Jahr 2018  .Wenn ich jetzt 5200 Jahre zurückrechne lande ich im Jahr 3182 v. Chr. was dann ca.500 Jahre vor der ältesten Ägyptischen wäre.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wasserleitungen: Sind aus Stein wesentlich haltbarer.
> Armierungen für Gebäude: Die gerade gefundenen haben rund 1,5 Jahrtausende ohne Pflege überlebt. Sollte stabil genug sein. Bis heute bauen wir in Gegendenen mit der damaligen Siedlungsdichte Häuser aus Stein und ohne Stahlarmierung.
> Lager für Räder: Wie bereits erwähnt nutzten die Maya keine Räder, owohl sie welche kannten. Und Europäer haben ihre Achsen die ersten 2000-3000 Jahre nach der Entdeckung der Metallverarbeitung vor allem in Holz gelagert.
> Äxte zum Roden: Die Gegend war, soweit wir wissen, eine flächige Agrarlandschaft. Da gabs nicht (mehr) viel zu roden. Und aufgrund der vorherrschenden Steinbauweise dürften sie nichtmal großen Bedarf an Bauholz gehabt haben. Mag sein, dass der Mangel an gutem Werkzeug zur Holzbearbeitung dafür mitverantwortlich ist - aber das sind eben zwei Lösungsansätze um das gleiche Problem zu lösen.
> ...


Ich erkläre es Dir nochmal. Die Verhüttung von Metallen ist eine komplexe Sache, die hohe kognitive Fähigkeiten, viel Neugier und noch mehr Durchhaltevermögen bedarf. So etwas entwickelt man nicht durch Zufall. Die Maya hatten die Keramik als einfachste Stufe, deren Herstellung aber Temperaturen oberhalb der Verhüttungstemperaturen von Kupfererzen benötigt, schon min. 1200 Jahre v.Chr. [1]. Sie schafften es, trotz vorhandener Kupfer- und Eisenerze im heutigen Nicaragua [2], aber nicht, zur Bronze- geschweige Eisenzeit vorzustoßen. Auch Glas, als nächste schwierigere Stufe, entwickelten sie nicht.

Die Eurasischen Kulturen schafften dieses unabhängig voneinander an vielen Ort parallel von England bis Indien. Es gab zwar auch damals Handels- und damit Know-How Routen, da aber die Verhüttungstechniken unterschiedlich waren, ist von paralleler Entwicklung auszugehen. Metalle zu entdecken ist Grundlagenforschung, die Anwendung kommt später. Zu argumentieren, es gibt keine wichtigen Anwendungen, aber darauf gehe ich im nächsten Absatz ein, vertauscht Ursache und Wirkung.  Verhüttung ist eine kulturelle Errungenschaft, es geht um frei gestellte Forscher und Entwicklung von Spezialisten,  und man erkennt klare Unterschiede in Kulturen mit Verhüttung und ohne. In Afrika ohne den Mittelmeerstreifen, Australien und Amerika gab es keine Kupfer- und Bronzezeit. Nur Afrika kam durch Know How Transfer direkt in die Eisenzeit.

Was spricht eigentlich gegen Höhlen, das sind doch wunderbar billige und sichere Behausungen, wer braucht da Fortschritt. Wasserleitungen aus Stein sind für große Strecken, denken wir an römische Aquädukte, brauchbar, die Verteilung innerhalb der Städte erfolgte durch Bleileitungen, weil diese dichter sind und gegen geringe Fröste beständiger waren. Ohne Metalle, kein Wasser im Haus. Metalle braucht man für Stürze und Zuganker und kann damit erheblich Baumaterial sparen. Die alten Monumentalbauten der Megalithkultur waren unglaublich aufwendig.

Narben funktionierten erst, als man Holz mit Bronze, später Eisen kombinierte. Holz auf Holz taugt kaum als Lagermaterial, weil man die Wärme nicht abführen kann. Ohne Narbe mit haltbarem Lager konnte man kein funktionstüchtiges Rad bauen. Die These, dass sich darum keine Lastkarren in den mittelamerikanischen Kulturen entwickelten ist schlüssig. Das Rad war bekannt und wurde genutzt [3] , nur nicht in Lastkarren. Mit Bisons, die auch den Maya bekannt waren, gab es ganz hervorragende Zugtiere, die nur hättrn domestiziert werden müssen. Auch das schafften die Maya nicht. Aber ohne Metalle, kein sinnvoller belastbarer Pflug, der nebenbei bemerkt nicht einmal in der Holzvariante entwickelt wurde. Es wurden Setzhölzer verwendet, die erste und primitivste Stufe eines Neolithikers. Und auch das zeigt mangeldes Verständnis komplexer Prozesse. Unsere Bauern lernten, mit schmerzlichen Rückschlägen, wie man das Auslaugen der Böden verhindern konnte. Die Maya kamen über diese Rückschläge nicht hinaus. Folgekulturen hätten es vermutlich geschafft, aber es fehlten die Waffen, um sich gegen die Spanier durchzusetzen.

So hoch die Fertigkeiten der Maya in bestimmten Bereichen anzusehen sind, so groß waren im Vergleich zu Kulturen gleicher zeitlicher Epoche die Rückstände.  Auch in Eurasien sind genügend Kulturen untergegangen und aus der Kulturgeschichte getilgt worden, denkt man an Kreta, Assyrien, Babylon, die allesamt überrannt und ausgelöscht wurden. Der Vorteil von Eurasien ist die horizontale Ausdehnung, weil wir immer, auch über die große Klimawandel, weite Bereiche mit möglichem ähnlichen klimatischen Verhältnissen für Ackerbau hatten.  In Amerika, vertikal ausgerichtet, gab es im wesentlichen nur den Mittelamerikanischen Raum und damit viel weniger Kulturen im Konkurrenzkampf.  Ich bleibe damit bei meiner Behauptung, dass die Maya in der Gesamtheit der Fähigkeiten nur mit steinzeitlichen Kulturen in Eurasien vergleichen werden können. Und Errungenschaften wie Stonehenge und die Pyramiden sollte man in ihrer Präzision nicht unterschätzen

[1] Die Errungenschaften der Indianer - Keramik der Maya
[2] Naturräume Lateinamerikas: Die Lagerstätten Zentralamerikas
[3] Rad – Wikipedia
...


----------



## Bevier (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Im Casmatal im nördlichen Peru graben Berliner Archäologen gewaltige   Spuren der ältesten Zivilisation Südamerikas aus. Die frühen Amerikaner   bauten vor 5000 Jahren bis zu 100 Meter hohe Stufenpyramiden - und  alles  ohne Bagger.
> Geophysikalische Untersuchungen datieren den Komplex auf ein Alter von 5200 Jahren. Damit wäre es der älteste Steinbau Amerikas.
> 
> Aktuell haben wir das Jahr 2018  .Wenn ich jetzt 5200 Jahre zurückrechne lande ich im Jahr 3182 v. Chr. was dann ca.500 Jahre vor der ältesten Ägyptischen wäre.



Und hier unterliegst du einem kleinem Fehler. Diese Pyramiden waren nämlich nicht aus Stein, sondern aus ungebrannten Tonziegeln, weshalb sie sehr lange für natürliche Formationen gehalten wurden.
Der häufige Regen in der Region hat sie sehr schwer beschädigt, so dass sie kaum mehr von den Bergen darum herum zu unterscheiden sind. Erbaut wurden sie von den Mochica, oft auch Moché genannt.
Dass sie keine Steine verwendeten, macht sie selbstverständlich nicht weniger beeindruckend. Die Ägypter bauten jedoch mit dieser Technik, wenn auch deutlich kleiner, schon gut 1000 Jahre früher ihre Mastabas...

@interessierter User: du erwähnst Bronze, übersiehst aber den eigentlichen Grund, warum niemand in Amerika es nutzte: der Mangel an Zinn. Es gibt weltweit nur sehr wenige Lagerstätten. "Unsere" Hochkulturen kannten nur 2 natürliche Quellen, eine lag im heutigen Afghanistan, die andere an der Küste von Wales.


----------



## roxxnplotz (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Immer wieder lustig so eine Schlacht unter Wikipedia-Kriegern ..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



Bevier schrieb:


> @interessierter User: du erwähnst Bronze, übersiehst aber den eigentlichen Grund, warum niemand in Amerika es nutzte: der Mangel an Zinn. Es gibt weltweit nur sehr wenige Lagerstätten. "Unsere" Hochkulturen kannten nur 2 natürliche Quellen, eine lag im heutigen Afghanistan, die andere an der Küste von Wales.


Nein, es gab viel mehr Lagerstätten bei uns, Du vergisst z.B. die Flussseifen, die auch schon im Altertum abgebaut wurden. Ich weiß es deshalb noch, weil ich an der Uni Hannover im Institut für Werkstoffkunde die Ergebnisse von Isotopenanalysen alter Fundstücke mitbekommen habe, die sehr genau die Lagerstätten verraten. Jede Lagerstätte hat einen individuellen Fingerabdruck und es gab bedeutend mehr Zinnquellen. Die Handelswege und Kriege um Zinnlagerstätten sind aber interessant. Die Römer z.B. sind mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wegen des Zinns im Cornwall [1] in England und auf der iberischen halbinsel (Zinnlagerstätten in Beira Baixa) eingefallen etc. Auch die 3000 Jahre alten Handelsrouten für Metalle sind äußerst spannend. Im wesentlichen stammen die Fundstücke aber aus Deinen beiden genannten Quellen und das ist durchaus bemerkenswert.

Und ja, Du hast schon recht, die Erzausbeute in Mittelamerika ist bescheiden. Aber auch Azteken und Inka, mit durchaus vorhandenen Lagerstätten im heutigen Bolivien, entwickelten keine Verhüttung. Dieses Buch [2] war gab spannend. [2]

[1] Zinnlagerstatten - Lexikon der Geowissenschaften
[2] Die sieben Metalle der Antike: Gold, Silber, Kupfer, Zinn, Blei, ...


----------



## RtZk (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> In einem Punkt hast du Recht. Da die Maya nur eine aus einer ganzen Reihe von Hochkulturen in Südamerika ist und sie somit aus chronologischer Sicht gesehen nicht mit den ältesten Latein/Südamerikanischen in Zusammenhang stehen. Habe hier die Maya Kultur als Synonym stellvertretend für die Hochkulturen Südamerikas genommen, Was aber bleibt sind Daten in Bezug auf das Alter von dortigen Pyramiden Funde.
> 
> Quelle:Djoser-Pyramide – Wikipedia
> Die Stufenpyramide des altägyptischen Königs Djoser (*Djoser-Pyramide*, auch *Netjerichet-Pyramide*) aus der 3. Dynastie des Alten Reiches um 2650 v. Chr. ist die älteste, mit einer Höhe von 62,5 Metern die neunthöchste der ägyptischen Pyramiden und die einzige mit einer nichtquadratischen Grundfläche.
> ...



Mag sein, dass es Pyramiden vor denen in Ägypten gab, allerdings haben die Maya nun mal rein gar nichts damit zu tun und das wäre genauso, wenn ich die Franken und Römer als Franken zusammenfasse, was ebenfalls völlig inkorrekt ist.


----------



## John-800 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bevor Napoleon sie wieder entdeckt hat, hat wer Maschinen dafür gehabt?



Kerle, das ist doch die Frage. Wer, wann und wo ist das ganze Zeugs hin... Was wird verschwiegen, versteckt usw. Man sieht nur die Schneid-, Fräs- und Bohrspuren in den Steinen. Man sieht doch auch heute wie was bearbeitet wird, was für Spuren dies hinterlässt und was für Werkzeug dazu nötig ist... Da können die Ägyptologen noch lange was von irgendwelchen Meißeln und 5 Millionen Ägyptern im 5 Schichtsystem erzählen. Viel eher haben nur pfiffige Pharaos ihr Sticker auf die Pyramiden gepinselt....

Bei 3:50 sieht man schön die Rillen von einem 6m Sägeblatt, also nix mit 20 Agypter mit einer Handsäge. Jenes Sägeblatt wurde da wohl ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste reingedonnert, also max Vorschub. Die hatten wohl genug davon auf Lager....
YouTube


@All
Ganz schön armselig, wie manche hier gleich eine Alien Keule schmeißen ohne erst mal genauer hinzuschauen und die Sache mal konstruktiver anzugehen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



John-800 schrieb:


> Kerle, das ist doch die Frage. Wer, wann und wo ist das ganze Zeugs hin... Was wird verschwiegen, versteckt usw. Man sieht nur die Schneid-, Fräs- und Bohrspuren in den Steinen. ...


Seit der Steinzeit wird geschnitten, geräumt, gebohrt. Anstatt zu vermuten und außerirdischen Humbug zu glauben, rate ich Dir, die Veröffentlichungen des Experimentalarchäologe Denys  Stock zu lesen. Er hat Versuche mit ägyptischen Bohrern nachgestellt und bewiesen, dass sie in der Lage waren, Kernbohrungen auch in harte Mineralien zu treiben.  Lesen bildet und damit meine ich nicht die Werke von Däniken. 
Experiments in Egyptian Archaeology 



John-800 schrieb:


> @All
> Ganz schön armselig, wie manche hier gleich eine Alien Keule schmeißen ohne erst mal genauer hinzuschauen und die Sache mal konstruktiver anzugehen...


Der Unterschied zwischen uns beiden besteht vermutlich darin, dass ich diese Fragen schon vor dreißig Jahren wissenschaftlich untersuchte und genug Antworten gefunden habe. Anstatt Humbug auf Youtube zu verfolgen, setzt Dich ein paar Tage, besser Wochen, in eine Bibliothek und lies. Dafür haben wir in jeder Universität Bibliotheken. Aber heute ist es Mode, ein Filmchen zu drehen und irgendwas aus der hohlen Hand zu behaupten.


----------



## RtZk (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Industrieproduktion ist das eine, es gibt viel mehr. Denk z.B. an Abwasser und Frischwasser. Ab wann gibt es in Hamburg ein Abwassersystem? Vergleiche kulturelle Angebote in Rom und jeder größeren römischen Stadt mit Deutschland um 1900, schau auf die Kindersterblichkeit, das Durchschnittsalter, die Infrastruktur, also Straßenlänge, Krankenhäuser etc. Seit wann gibt es denn Bäder mit fließend warmem Wasser in jedem Haus? Seit wann bauen wir wieder achtstöckige Mietkasernen, seit wann haben wir unter Wasser bindenden Beton, etc. Den Römern fehlte nur die Dampfmaschine. Sie hatten sie un Form der Dampfturbine nutzen sie aber nicht, weil Sklaven Billigware waren. Es gab Bereiche, da waren sie weit zurück und andere, da waren sie merklich  weiter.



Die Fragen kann ich dir nicht beantworten, denn damit habe ich mich nie beschäftigt, ich schätze es kommt ziemlich auf die Gegend an (in den ländlichen Gegenden ist es sicher so), aber abseits der zwergenhaften Anzahl an großen (römisch geprägten) Städten war die Situation der Bevölkerung nicht sonderlich gut, diese ganzen Sanitäranlagen usw. waren eben oft den Reichen vorbehalten. 
Nun ja, sie haben doch sehr vereinfachte (wenn auch extrem praktische und für diese Zeit sehr fortschrittliche) "Turbinen" und allgemein ist das nicht mal im Ansatz mit den Techniken 1900 zu vergleichen, was Angesichts des Zeitunterschieds natürlich kein Wunder ist.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen uns beiden besteht vermutlich darin, dass ich diese Fragen schon vor dreißig Jahren wissenschaftlich untersuchte und genug Antworten gefunden habe. Anstatt Humbug auf Youtube zu verfolgen, setzt Dich ein paar Tage, besser Wochen, in eine Bibliothek und lies. Dafür haben wir in jeder Universität Bibliotheken. Aber heute ist es Mode, ein Filmchen zu drehen und irgendwas aus der hohlen Hand zu behaupten.



Aber wieso hantierst du dann darauf herum, ob die Mavas Bronze oder Eisen oder sonst was nutzen?
Sie brauchten es nicht, ganz einfach.
Genauso könntest du fragen, wieso die Chinesen nicht Europa "entdeckt" haben, immerhin sind sie mit ihren Schiffen bis zur arabischen Halbinsel gefahren. Aber sie hatten keine Lust und sind umgekehrt.


----------



## RtZk (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wieso hantierst du dann darauf herum, ob die Mavas Bronze oder Eisen oder sonst was nutzen?
> Sie brauchten es nicht, ganz einfach.
> Genauso könntest du fragen, wieso die Chinesen nicht Europa "entdeckt" haben, immerhin sind sie mit ihren Schiffen bis zur arabischen Halbinsel gefahren. Aber sie hatten keine Lust und sind umgekehrt.



Das mit „keine Lust“ halte ich für sehr abwegig es waren mit Sicherheit rationale Gründe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



RtZk schrieb:


> Das mit „keine Lust“ halte ich für sehr abwegig es waren mit Sicherheit rationale Gründe.


Viele verwechseln Ursache und Wirkung. Grundlagenforschung, und nichts anderes ist das genau Beobachten von Veränderungen, ist nicht zielgerichtet. Man findet nicht Kleber, weil man irgendwie Steine auf Stöcken befestigen will, sondern man findet Kleber, also z.B. Harz, und entwicklet dann Produkte damit. Hat man keine Metalle und kennt deren Eigenschaften nicht, spinnt man auch nicht Anwendungen zusammen, für die man das Unbekannte einsetzt. Fakt ist, was die Maya alles nicht entdeckt haben. Was sie hatten, war eine grandiose Verwaltung und eine hoch entwickelte Astronomie. Aber das hatte Babylon auch alles, deren mathematisches Zahlensystem mit Basis 60 steckt immer noch in unserer Uhrzeit mit 60 Sekunden und 60 Minuten sowie 24 Stunden. 

Nagel mich nicht mit den Jahr 1900 fest, andere Quellen nennen 1800. Es geht nur um eine grobe Richtung, um anzuerkennen, wie weit die Römer waren und was im dunklen Mittelalter alles verloren ging. Römer begannen jede Stadt zuerst mit Zuwasser und Abwasser, Thema und Theater. Das war das Grundprogramm. Und gegenüber dem Wissen der Antike waren die Maya ganz weit zurück. Sie sind in der Summe mit dem alten Ägyptischen Reich vergleichbar, die ähnlich gut organisiert waren und nur darum Pyramiden bauen konnten. Das waren logistische Meisterwerke.


----------



## John-800 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> aus der hohlen Hand zu behaupten.



Ich gebs auf... Haben die diese Mini Pyros eben mal so aus dem Boden gestampft... Ist ja alles kein Problem irgendwie wird es schon gehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Wer kann es schon mit Gewissheit sagen ob es wirklich Außerirdische gab und wie ist es mit dem seit Menschengedenken vorhandenen Glauben an Götter und andere absonderliche Gestalten. Genauso kann keiner mehr sagen wer vielleicht wann wo etwas erfunden oder genutzt hat da mit dem Aufstieg und Fall der Kulturen, Kriege, Katastrophen, Glauben usw. vieles an Wissen vernichtet wurde oder fähige Personen unbequem wurden und deshalb geopfert wurden. Auch unsere Mutter Kirche ist ja nicht gerade ein Fall für Andersdenkende wo selbst in der heutigen Zeit noch ein ordentlicher Mief unter Soutane hängt.


----------



## RtZk (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wer kann es schon mit Gewissheit sagen ob es wirklich Außerirdische gab und wie ist es mit dem seit Menschengedenken vorhandenen Glauben an Götter und andere absonderliche Gestalten. Genauso kann keiner mehr sagen wer vielleicht wann wo etwas erfunden oder genutzt hat da mit dem Aufstieg und Fall der Kulturen, Kriege, Katastrophen, Glauben usw. vieles an Wissen vernichtet wurde oder fähige Personen unbequem wurden und deshalb geopfert wurden. Auch unsere Mutter Kirche ist ja nicht gerade ein Fall für Andersdenkende wo selbst in der heutigen Zeit noch ein ordentlicher Mief unter Soutane hängt.



Man kann mit Gewissheit sagen dass es Außerirdische gibt, genauso wie man sagen kann, dass sie nie auf diesem Planeten waren und hoffentlich nie sein werden.


----------



## blautemple (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Mit Gewissheit kann man das nicht sagen, es kann gut sein das wir aktuell das einzige hochentwickelte Leben im ganzen Universum sind. Man darf halt nie vergessen wie kurz wir erst existieren


----------



## RtZk (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



blautemple schrieb:


> Mit Gewissheit kann man das nicht sagen, es kann gut sein das wir aktuell das einzige hochentwickelte Leben im ganzen Universum sind. Man darf halt nie vergessen wie kurz wir erst existieren



Nein das ist absolut ausgeschlossen, alleine im Beobachtbaren Universum liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es tausende Andere gibt bei 99,(Periode)9%.
Die ebenfalls nicht gerade niedrige Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Universum unendlich groß ist damit natürlich nicht innhalten, was bedeutend würde, dass es unendlich viele Zivilisationen gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



John-800 schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf... Haben die diese Mini Pyros eben mal so aus dem Boden gestampft... Ist ja alles kein Problem irgendwie wird es schon gehen


Du hast das Buch aber schnell bekommen und gelesen. Kennst Du Bandsägen? 
Dazu benötigt man keine Stahlseile, dass geht auch mit Hanffäden.

Wie wurden denn unsere Kathedralen gebaut? Hast Du Dir das mal angeschaut?
Hunderttausende Steine auf das Mikrometer bearbeitet, wer glaubt, dass die
aus dem Mittelalter sind? - Ironie Ende -


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Hier läuft seit gestern  eine gute Reportage noch bis zum 11.04:
Naachtun - Verborgene Stadt der Mayas | ARTE


----------



## Tilfred (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie wurden denn unsere Kathedralen gebaut? Hast Du Dir das mal angeschaut?
> Hunderttausende Steine auf das Mikrometer bearbeitet, wer glaubt, dass die
> aus dem Mittelalter sind? - Ironie Ende -



Keiner der weiß daß die meisten nicht im Mittelalter, wann denkst Du denn wann das war?, sondern in ihrer
heutigen Form erst Anfang- Mitte 1800 ausgebaut worden sind. Nur als Beispiel der Speyerer Dom.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Keiner der weiß daß die meisten nicht im Mittelalter, wann denkst Du denn wann das war?, sondern in ihrer
> heutigen Form erst Anfang- Mitte 1800 ausgebaut worden sind. Nur als Beispiel der Speyerer Dom.


Das ist falsch:
Liste der Kathedralen in Frankreich – Wikipedia


----------



## Tilfred (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist falsch:
> Liste der Kathedralen in Frankreich – Wikipedia



Nicht ganz. Du kannst sicher selbst einzeln nachschauen wann zuletzt nachgebessert wurde. Auch bei Deiner Liste.
Da kann ich wahllos reinklicken und finde fast überall 'aus' Bauten wie Du mich auch richtig zitiert hast.

Und nicht zu vergessen die Schäden des 2ten Weltkrieges nur in Deutschland. Da sind einige nicht nur sakrale Gebäude fast komplett
neu "alt" wieder aufgebaut worden. "Frauenkirche" Dresden.

Eine Renaissance der Kirche um das finale Kapitel des Planes einzuleiten. 

Heute ist, und das war es noch nie weil es nichts bringt, es nicht mehr wichtig daß ich in der Kirche meinen Arsch plattsitze. 
Sondern nur noch daß es sie, die Kirche als Institution gibt. Egal ob ich lieber "Atheist" bin. Denn: Es geht auch nicht um 
"Gott" oder "Jesus" sondern um die völlige Auslöschung des "Erdenmenschen"! Nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, da verweise
 ich auf den "Buchstaben der tötet", die Bibel. 

Diese Zeit deswegen weil sich die Kirche ziemlich schnell von Napoleon erholt hat. Aber das brauch ich Dir ja nicht 
zu erzählen. 

Lustig in dem Zusammenhang auch, das Zeitalter der "Wissenschaft" und Technik bricht an und alle haben
nicht besseres zu tun als zu arbeiten und Arbeit zu erschaffen. Endlich keine Sklaven und Leibeigene mehr! Nein jetzt
haben wir das Arbeitsrecht! Hallelujah! Und noch besser die Frauen mußten erst gar nicht mitmachen, bis ihnen 
verklickert wurde auch sie dürfen um ihr Recht aufbegehren. Dann noch rauchen und saufen und die Lebensdauer der
Geschlechter ist heute fast wieder angeglichen. Sad but true!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Der Post der Grundlage war hatte einen anderen Verfasser   .Da dieser Post maßgeblich inhaltlich verändert wurde ist der  bezug  jetzt nicht mehr ersichtlich.
> 
> Darum muss ich bei  ruyven_macaran  Abbitte  leisten und möchte mich hiermit in aller Form bei dir entschuldigen.



Angenommen 
Im Netz weiß man halt nie, ob ein Missverständnis oder ein Trollversuch vorliegt.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> viel Text



Mangelnde freie Grundlagenforschung: Check (bei stark ritualisierten Kulturen keine Seltenheit)
Rückstände bei der Domestizierung und modernen Agrarmethoden: Check
Abwertung der Kultur allein weil sie kein Eisen oder Bronze nutzten: Äh nö. Da bleib ich dabei. Und das gilt auch für die Folgerungen. Natürlich hast du Recht, für ein gutes Lager braucht man Metall. Aber ganz Europa hat eben jahrhundertelang die Mehrheit der Wagen mit verschiedenen Hölzern gelagert. Klar war die Reibung deutlich höher und an höhere Geschwindigkeiten wäre nicht zu denken gewesen, aber genau das war für den durchschnittlichen Bauern eben Stand der Technik. Grob geschmiedetes Metall taugt maximal zur Fixierung, aber nicht als saubere Lagerfläche. Genauso taugt Schmiedeeisen nicht als Wasserleitung und für die von dir vorgeschlagenen Blei-Wasserleitungen nach Vorbild römischer Städte hätte den Mayas eine Eisenverhütung rein gar nichts gebracht. Und auch beim Gebäudebau sehe ich meine Aussagen nicht entkräftet: Natürlich sind Eisenbeschläge hilfreich bei der Arbeit mit Holz und die Kombination erlaubt wesentlich schnelleres bauen, als nur mit Stein. Aber nach allem, was wir wissen, haben die Maya eben trotzdem alle auch nur leicht größeren Bauten aus Stein und nicht aus Holz gebaut, obwohl auch eine reine Holzbauweise erhebliche Zeitvorteile bringt. Jetzt könnte man ihnen vorwerfen, es nicht einmal aus der Stein- in die Holzzeit geschafft zu haben, aber vermutlich hatten sie ihre Gründe (fehlender Platz für Forstwirtschaft, mangelnde Haltbarkeit wegen hoher Feuchtigkeit) und waren damit schlichtweg nicht in einer Situation, wo Bronze oder Eisen dringend benötigt wurden. Sie hätten wirklich nur reine Grundlagenforschung betreiben können.
Etwas, das selbst wir in vielen Bereichen kaum hinbekommen. Die Maya haben es halt in der Metallurgie (nicht aber z.B. der Astronomie) vernachlässigt - offensichtlich eine schlechte Idee für Kulturen, die fortbestehen wollen. Mal gucken ob man das in zwei Jahrtausenden auch über die Deppen sagt, die keinen Bedarf an neuen Antibiotika, an Ökologie oder Klimatologie gesehen haben.




John-800 schrieb:


> Bei 3:50 sieht man schön die Rillen von einem 6m Sägeblatt, also nix mit 20 Agypter mit einer Handsäge. Jenes Sägeblatt wurde da wohl ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste reingedonnert, also max Vorschub. Die hatten wohl genug davon auf Lager....



Schon mal was von einer Seilsäge mit Quarzsand gehört?




RtZk schrieb:


> Nein das ist absolut ausgeschlossen, alleine im Beobachtbaren Universum liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es tausende Andere gibt bei 99,(Periode)9%.
> Die ebenfalls nicht gerade niedrige Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Universum unendlich groß ist damit natürlich nicht innhalten, was bedeutend würde, dass es unendlich viele Zivilisationen gibt.



Gut gemeinter Tipp: Wenn dir jemand mit der Datengrundlage N=1 eine Statistik mit dem Ergebniss 99,99999999 vorlegt und das als "ausgeschlossen" bezeichnet, dann fälsche lieber gleich selbst. Die Drake-Formel ist in der Praxis nutzlos, weil wir die Eingangswahrscheinlichkeiten nicht angeben können und 1/unendlich eben auch dann noch keinen hohen Wert ergibt, wenn man es mit unendlich multipliziert.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Wissenschaft geht davon aus das es durch das extrem bergige Gelände und das fehlen von geeigneten Zugtieren, wie dem Pferd oder Ochsen schlicht keinen größeren praktischen Nutzen besaß und Träger besser geeignet waren


Ich war von 2012 vom Touriterrormagneten Chichen Itza, über Uxmal, Palenque, und Calakmul zurück nach Tulum auf einer Rundreise durchs Maya-Land. Die Gegend dort ist im wesentlichen flach. Es gibt zwar ganz im Süden zum Pazifik hin Berge, ja, aber die wesentlichen Mayazentren liegen im Flachland. Und wenn ich flach sage, dann meine ich das auch so. Da gibt es Straßen, die gehen bis zum Horizont und darüber hinaus nur ebenerdig geradeaus.

Maya – Wikipedia



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jetzt könnte man ihnen vorwerfen, es nicht einmal aus der Stein- in die Holzzeit geschafft zu haben, aber vermutlich hatten sie ihre Gründe (fehlender Platz für Forstwirtschaft, mangelnde Haltbarkeit wegen hoher Feuchtigkeit)


 Oder sie haben schlichtn icht die Ressource wie einen deutschen Urwald damals. Deren "Wald" ist in erster Linie undurchdringliches Buschwerk, kaum höher als 10m, aus dessen Stämmen man so gut wie nichts im Sinne eines Gebäudes herstellen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-Tech-Laser ließen Forscher riesige Maya-Städte im Dschungel finden*

Da kann man gegebenenfalls den Vergleich zu den Ägyptern ziehen. Die haben zwar Metallwerkzeuge genutzt (hatten aber an Stelle von Obsidianvorkommen auch Austausch mit Metallverarbeitenden Kulturen), aber kaum mit Metall und Holz gebaut, weil sie Langholz fast komplett importieren mussten.
"Pyramiden - erste Wahl wenn Grabkreuze und Scheiterhaufen unbezahlbar sind"


----------

